# Any information on "Goldstock" in Northern PA?



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

careful..those dawgs smoke pot and go topless..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehe Goldstock is great fun! I have been. You'll LOVE it!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

greg bell said:


> careful..those dawgs smoke pot and go topless..


So you are most definately going AGAIN, right Greg. It's your turn to supply the crop this year. LOL


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

It's in Scranton Pa. Depending on the turnout, you could have a couple a hundred Goldens there, and they even get to bring their humans. It's a nice, big get together, for Golden lovers.
I'll be there. Hope to see you


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments and info--I enjoyed the 'pot' and 'topless' comment in particular!

Alas, we won't be going to Goldstock this year--we'll be out of state over Labor Day (wasn't too sure exactly when it was... But it'll definately be on our calendar for next year.

By the by--where in Scranton is it? I heard it is held at a camp. I'm generally familiar with the area............

Scott


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I used to be on a Golden Seniors list with mainly members from the USA and they talked about and sent pictures of Goldstock. I think it would be great to be able to go there.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't gotten any specifics yet on exactly where (more specific than the town it's located next to) it is. Since we can't go there this year, it's kinda moot anyway. But I'd still like to find out the name of the campground--we'd be interested in patronizing it if it's a regular campground the rest of the year.

Thanks again for posting!

Scott J.


----------



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

There is a website for Goldstock. www.goldstock2006.org

I went to the second or third Goldstock, it was great fun.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> So you are most definately going AGAIN, right Greg. It's your turn to supply the crop this year. LOL


:lol: You guys are hillarious!

Nothing else like a mellow, hippy golden....:lol:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Mellow hippy Golden*

Nice shot, Mr. Gibbs. My compliments!

SJ


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am losing count of how many times I have gone.*

Last year was the first time that we stayed on the campgrounds.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Been there, done that, and loved every minute! I went in the old days... it was free and the dogs were all off leash... late 90s. It was a BLAST!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Why not go again?*

It can still be fun. As a matter of fact, I think this is an extra special year. I think I heard that it's an Anniversary year.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I would LOVE to go again, but I don't have the money


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*You*

will be missed.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks like fun. We can't this year as we take our son to college at that same time. Maybe next year.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I*

hope so. What year is he in?


----------

